# im looking for EG31M V.1.0 Motherboard Manual



## MarvinSeven (Nov 18, 2010)

i find it it Google but i don't see anything badly

any one can help me?? i find in manual that the Power on connector

my PC Acer Aspire M5630 cant Turn on IDK why,,

plss help me ASAP! thnx.:wave:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Do you get any activity at all when you push the power button? Does the CPU fan spin? Do you see any lights?


----------



## MarvinSeven (Nov 18, 2010)

Tyree said:


> Do you get any activity at all when you push the power button? Does the CPU fan spin? Do you see any lights?


Nope. The Fan Not Spin and i see only light in front of case...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Most likely a failed PSU. Do you have or can you borrow a known good PSU to try?


----------



## MarvinSeven (Nov 18, 2010)

do you have a picture of EG31M V.1.0 MOTHERBOARD?

help me where i can put the Power On chord because its connect in Power Supply

or add me in YM [email protected] or pm me i can add you

so i can show you what is my problem thanks...


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

You can find the Service Guide below.

*Aspire M5630/M3630 Service Guide*


----------



## MarvinSeven (Nov 18, 2010)

By the way chord of power on is PSU i know the power on is in Board right??
but the power on of this PC connect in PSU.


----------



## MarvinSeven (Nov 18, 2010)

To: Makinu1der2:
i need Motherboard Manual that i know where i can put the Power on OR Switch on of EG31M v.1.0 Board the Power On is unplug right now but i dont know where can i put this...


----------



## MarvinSeven (Nov 18, 2010)

i mean Power On Panel where can i find it????


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

You should be able to find the F-panel pins either below the SATA connectors or look

below the IDE connectors.

With the guide I linked you to earlier the pin assignment should be located on pg.73


----------



## MarvinSeven (Nov 18, 2010)

Thank You Very Much dude


----------

